# New EBJD's



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I got lucky on this, as I have only seen EBJD's at an LFS 4 times in the last 2 years. I stopped in at the LFS and found they had 3 2 inch or more EBJD's, listed for $40 each. I made a deal and got all 3 for $100 even. All 3 are very lively, proprietor of the LFS said they were shipped from a supplier in LA area. Sorry for the picture quality, I took like 100 shots and these were the best of the bunch. I know I have at least 1M and 1F in the batch as I have already observed tail slapping. All 3 were eating pellets the first day I brought them home


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

They look great. That black substrait really shows of their colors.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Sound like you got a good deal.What kind of filter do you use,your water looks really clear.It might be a good idea to use a UV sterilizer with EBJDs when they're that young.I used a submariner internal UVsterilizer and clarifier with mine when they were young.They are cheaper than ones you have to hook up to pumps or canister filters.These just sit in the bottom of your tank then you just plug in.


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to know "tail slapping" is a sign of female and male? thanks


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, also wondering exactly what tail slapping is?


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I have them in a 40G tank to grow out some. I know some will consider this underfiltered, but I have an AC70 on the 40G tank at this time and do a 80% water change once a week.

Tail slapping is a breeding behaviour for courting fish. The fish come alongside each other and slap each other with their tails... hence tail slapping. See the video below for more clarity.

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55 ... 008070.flv


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the video


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

They look great...congrats! 8) 
BV


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

really nice fish!! wish i had some!!!!!!! what do you use for substrate?


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Substrate is the 3M Colorquartz, Black S Type. Fish all love it, especially any with barbels, because it physically feels very soft. It seems to bring out the fishes best colors also, as I think they feel more hidden. It's more friendly to filters than most other sands, but still will kill a filter or 2 without precautions.


----------



## reddevil6 (Mar 4, 2007)

djoneser said:


> I have them in a 40G tank to grow out some. I know some will consider this underfiltered, but I have an AC70 on the 40G tank at this time and do a 80% water change once a week.
> 
> Tail slapping is a breeding behaviour for courting fish. The fish come alongside each other and slap each other with their tails... hence tail slapping. See the video below for more clarity.
> 
> http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55 ... 008070.flv


DONT do 80% per week 50% max per week cos you need the bacteria in you tank doing 80% per week will get rid of it after a little while an it can kill ya fish

BTW would 2 female JDs tail slap? cos i think i have 2 females but *** seen them tail slap a few times now


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

reddevil6 said:


> DONT do 80% per week 50% max per week cos you need the bacteria in you tank doing 80% per week will get rid of it after a little while an it can kill ya fish


Actually, I see no problem with large water changes (as long as they are done correctly...matching temps, etc.). The overwhelming majority of the beneficial bacteria colonies are found on the filter media and tank substrate; not in the water itself. Changing the water will not adversely affect the tank's inhabitants when done correctly.
BV


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I do 80% water changes whenever I feel it is needed (ie nitrates are on the rise or substrate looks dirty.) I have never had an issue with it. I have well established filters and the bacteria are plentiful within them. Bacteria is not free swimming. It attaches to things. So as Big Vine said, it is within the filters and substrate.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

that is awsome, very cool coloration too


----------



## wolf13 (Feb 13, 2009)

very pretty fish


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been doing this type of maintenance (large water changes) for a while now, more than a year, since learning of the dangers to my wet pets of long term nitrate exposure thanks to these very forums. It has worked very well.

I was not very happy with the quality of the original photos I took, so I have a short video I put up also.
http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55 ... 009002.flv


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good video and beautiful EBJD's!  :thumb:


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey wat type of sand is that? thanks


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Very nice fish! Are you looking at breeding EBJD's? I assume you know the tricks and the long arduous process in which you have to use regular JD's?

Cool dojo, does he eat out of your hand? Mine does, he was the one that taught me the trick and not the other way around!


----------

